# INSTANT IBS-C AND IBS-D RELIEF



## Jaslene (Jun 21, 2014)

DELETE THIS PLEASE


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

For those out there that want more reviews of this product, you can check some out on Amazon.com:

'TRP Company - Irritable Bowel Syndrome Therapy - 70 Tablets'

http://www.amazon.com/Relief-Products-Therapy-Dissolving-Tablets/dp/B00BGVNRWA

Active Ingredients:

Asafoetida HPUS 3x, 6x, 12x, 18x (bloating, cramping), Bismuthum Sanitarium HPUS 6x,12x,18x (irritation, inflammation), Bryonia HPUS 6x, 12x, 18x (constipation), Carbo Vegetabilis HPUS 6x,12x,18x (indigestion, belching), Lycopodium Clavatum HPUS 6x, 12x, 18x (diarrhea, flatulence), Natrum Carbonicum HPUS 6x, 12x, 18x (stomach ache), Nux Vomica HPUS 6x, 12x, 18x (irritability), Veratrum Album HPUS 6x, 12x, 18x (irregularity, pain).

Inactive Ingredients: Advantol® 300, Lactose, Magnesium Stearate, Mannitol, Microcrystalline Cellulose.
"HPUS" indicates the active ingredients are in the Homeopathic Pharmacopoeia of the United States.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the ingredient info and the link, Flossy..


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks for the ingredient info and the link, Flossy..


You are welcome. It got some really good reviews mixed with so-so and icky ones on Amazon.com.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i noticed that too with the reviews............i do love those amazon reviews...


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone considered trying it?can supplements be shipped from the us to europe?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Anyone considered trying it?can supplements be shipped from the us to europe?


Yes, they can.


----------



## rmgornall (May 14, 2015)

I am newly diagnosed with IBS and saw GI at Allegheny General, Pittsburgh, on 5/13/15. I had been having lower left cramping since March. He wants to clean me out using two 8.6mg Senna tabs at bedtime. I'm hopeful this does not cause watery BMs as I am on a 64oz water restriction, and low sodium diet. Any one know how Senokot responds?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

from my experience in using senokot, it's really mild--it did not cause watery BM's for me. of course, we're all different in how we react to things. it's much milder than exlax which, depending on which strength you buy, has 15 to 25 mg senna per tablet.

if you're concerned, you could just try one senokot at first to see how you respond before trying two of them. or call your gastro's office and tell the nurse about your concerns and she what he/she says.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Actually, my stockbroker emailed me (he was my fecal donor for both my failed fecal transplant attempts) about a month ago or so and told him a client of his also recommended this product, but he didn't know if he had IBS-C or IBS-D, so I never tried it.

Besides, I have been taking something I like now anyhow....

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

.....so I'm good (or more aptly put, pretty good).


----------

